# Mt St Helens Photo Trip...and more



## rbtree (Jul 23, 2008)

After the Amboy Log Show, for which I have yet to edit the photos, I took a trip around St Helens, which erupted in 1980. Too busy and tired to say much, I'll let the photos do the talking:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbtree/sets/72157606324042744/show/

Then, I did bids, worked, and spent 3 hours shooting at Snoqualmie Falls this past Sunday. 3.5 hours of sleep Sunday nite, aargghh. I'm stil tired. Enjoy, there's plenty of fauna to enjoy, of various genera......hah!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbtree/sets/72157606296762430/show/


----------



## Fastcast (Jul 24, 2008)

Very cool RB!....You obviously have some photography talent. Foregrounds & backgrounds in and out of focus, good stuff!  

Being a graphic/commercial artist by trade, I had to take some photography classes in college and really enjoyed them. It would be a wonderful way to make a living!

What kind of camera are you using?......Thanks for sharing, I always enjoy your photos!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2008)

That is some truly awesome photography. I really enjoyed it . thanks a bunch for posting.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 24, 2008)

who's that blonde? nice bum!


----------



## mudguts (Jul 27, 2008)

Fastcast said:


> You obviously have some photography talent.
> What kind of camera are you using?......Thanks for sharing, I always enjoy your photos!



I agree 100%


----------



## mga (Jul 30, 2008)

oldirty said:


> who's that blonde? nice bum!




lol...i wondered the same thing.

great pictures tho.


----------

